
Software optimization resources - brakmic
http://www.agner.org/optimize/
======
stephencanon
Anger knows more about Intel and AMD microarchitecture than anyone else I'm
aware of who's allowed to write about it freely. His guides, especially his
microarchitecture and instruction timing documents, are superb resources that
anyone serious about low-level optimization should have on hand.

------
CalChris
I use his _Microarchitecture_ regularly for ideas. Also Intel's Optimization
manual and their IACA tool. But I always disassemble and A/B time things.

------
buildops
IncrediBuild

